# Fernie



## susiieeeq (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im thinking about doing a season in Fernie from oct 2011 - april 2012 and just wanted some advice really!

Im not bothered about the night life - Im going to improve my riding skills not my drinking ones!

Anyone else heading out there?

Any info at all would be useful


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

It's known for its powder throughout the season. Also it can be pretty wet though especially later in the season. Like it'll be raining at the base and snowing at the top. I've been a few time there and there has always been powder, just have to look a bit.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard it rained to the top of the hill a couple of times this season. It can be a mixed bag of conditions as Chris has said. 

Are you set on Fernie? If I was doing this whole thing again I would hit Revelstoke. Nightlife is crap but the hill is fun and they get loads of snow.


----------



## susiieeeq (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Not totally set on Fernie but I like the look of the place.

Is Revelstoke in Canada? Im swaying towards anywhere in Canada because I hear the working Visa is easier to get than a US one?

I want somewhere a bit more inland than Whistler as I've heard that if a Pineapple Express happens it can make it rain and warm!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd definitely lean towards revelstoke for interior bc. or kicking horse.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> I'd definitely lean towards revelstoke for interior bc. or kicking horse.


I'd lean slightly toward Kicking Horse for the closeness of Banff, Panorama and Revelstoke, but man, that's a nice decision to have to make and you wouldn't be wrong either way.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

Kicking Horse is the SHIT!!! The SHIT!!!! Nice steeps (if you're into that) and trees aplenty.... They aren't kidding when stating that Kicking Horse best caters for advanced/expert skiers/boarders... I was @ first apprehensive due to the 'horror stories' my mates were none too reluctant to disclose to me... then I strapped on and hit the slopes... Let me tell you... AMAZING! The night before I rode there was a 40 cm dump... = O Steeps + cliffs + pow = HEAVEN ON EARTH!

I spent 2 days.

Now, Whistler... I've been here all season... It's a great place. Employment opportunities are around, you'll just need to have keen senses to sniff anything out, especially since 'everyone' wants to make Whistler 'home'... and to do so, requires funds. We've had record snowfalls for 10.11 (second snowiest season - 600 + inches). In comparison to inland resorts where resorts such as Kicking Horse have 'dry powder' powder in Whistler is 'heavier' due to the moisture content (coastal positioning and all that jazz)... still the higher the elevation the fluffier/lighter the pow.pow.pow. Whistler. Hell. Yeah! *pumps fist* I wouldn't trade Whistler for any other location in Canada... just can't compete w/ the terrain/acreage/off-piste/park/pipe/back country... My only peeve is traffic... 

I learned to snowboard/ski here in Whistler... Whistler played an important role in my maturation as a snowboarder!

If you have specific questions, shoot! = )


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Spent this past season in Fernie, i moved out there at the start of November and just got back a couple weeks ago. The season was by far the best its been over the past 5 years from what most of the long time locals told me, we had around 11.5m of snow and a 450cm base when we closed. Was a shame the hill closed so early this year but that's rcr for you, we could have easily stayed open until mid may and i was riding powder on the last day of the season.

As for the rain its almost a guarantee it will rain to the top at least once a year this year we got it about 2-3 times but it really wasn't that bad (Mostly cause it would eventually turn into snow or it was already a whole ton of snow). The biggest downside to the hill is the amount of avalanche closures that go on throughout the season, they do a alright job at blasting and getting them open but they ended up being super cautious after the in bounds avi we had that picked up like 7 people. Also the lifts (mostly on the old side) like to break down a lot (had to hike out of cedar bowl a couple times this year) and boomerang seemed to close every time it snowed more than 10cm...

The best part by far about the hill is that during they week it's basically empty and the only time you see people is when your on the lifts. The most you ever have to wait during the week to get on the lifts is like 2 chairs. It's mostly due to them charging $85 for a lift ticket (and have no multi-day discounts) so most people just choose to go other places. 

Revelstoke was probably my second choice on where I was going to spend a season and its definitly a place worth looking at. It's really in the perfect place just because you can't do it on a day trip from calgary and because of that most people just go to banff or even kicking horse (But that's still a stretch and out of the question if the roads are bad) so your kinda end up 3rd down the line for people coming from that direction.

Depending on if i get accepted into university for this fall (or just decide to put it off another year) Ill most likely end up doing another season and I'm like 95% if i did i would go back to Fernie. Mostly just because the people are super nice and if i go back ill probably be able to work my old job which allowed me to ride every day cause i worked evenings. If you decide to go just pm me and ill give you a bunch of info that will help you find a place/job and whatnot.


----------



## susiieeeq (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the infor guys! 

Jeklund I have sent you a message for some more info 

Can't wait, just need to get my visa through and then I can get properly excited!!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Fernie is excellent, but Whitewater and Revelstoke are both better. Kicking Horse is awesome, but gets much less snow than those other 3 hills. I have significant snowfall data from various sources this year showing much more snow at both Whitewater and Revy despite Fernie claiming the same amount.

The only reason to choose Fernie over Revy is that Fernie has a park. If you don't care about that, then Revy is definitely the best choice. Oh by the way I spend the last 2 years riding almost every day in Revelstoke and the last 9 years in the region.


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

Fernie is amazing highly recommended!!

here is a vid from this season
GoPRO HERO2 - Fernie - First Day POW POW - YouTube


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*secret stash*

here is another video from fernie

Fernie - Secret Stash - YouTube


----------

